# Minnie and Maxi



## Sheepshape (Jan 26, 2013)

I have a VERY little Beulah Speckle Faced sheep....though 10 months old she is still tiny and much less than half the size of most of the rest of her breed. Here Minnie is she is looking at a Blue Faced Leicester as if to say "Do NOT tell me that THAT is a normal sized sheep"







Minnie, however is not intimidated by the big girls. When they are fed in a morning, she doesn't even go near to the metal trays....she comes over to the field gate, I let her out and into the shed where she feeds straight from the hopper. She then feeds from the silage bale as I am taking silage off to place into the bag which I then put into the feeder. At the feeder she goes head first into the bag and eats all she wants from there whilst most of the others are jostling at the feeder.....several others of the ewes have learnt this technique and now, three times daily I have about 6 ewes with their heads in the bag.

I don't know why she is so small, but it isn't from th lack of food!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 26, 2013)

Tiny is cute though, of course you wouldn't want them all tiny, but it makes the one so special.


----------

